# Tecumseh 6.5 hp engine.



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Ok first off this wont fit anywhere else so here it is.I just bought a used Go kart with a 6.5 hp Tecumseh engine.The first thing i did to it was get the carburetors cleaned, get a new carb kit,spark plug, fresg gas, and a new primer.Whenever i start it it sounds great but when I hit the gas pedal it wants to bogg down and if i hold the gas peda for like 3 sec. it dies.Im thinking the fuel lines need to be cleaned but i dont know can someone please help?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

if it runs good with the choke pulled part way out, it is under fueling. have you adjusted the air screw??? i would start with it about 1 1/2 turns out from light seat. also make sure the vent in the cap is open..........


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I just tried that and it would do the same thing i think it needs the fuel lines cleaned because it is not getting enough fuel.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Sounds like it is getting too much fuel


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Sounds like it is getting too much fuel


 yessir the float was flooding so i adjusted the float and it runs great!!!!green your way return it!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good deal. Thanks for the green


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

No prob return the green


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

glad ya got it fixed!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

thanks chuck you got green too!!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam it saltwater! He said return the fng green and no one gets hurt! :headknock

Edit- You too chucktx.
















cukoo...cukoo....


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Yeah salt listen to him!!!!!!!!Shut up and FISH!LOL!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

It says you may be lucky enough to get the green returned. Maybe tomorrow your luck will change.


----------

